# Shield 40



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Does any one know if it is possible to change the shied 40 to a 9 mm is it cost efficient thanks in advance


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

It is quite possible but I don't know of a conversion barrel that is available.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I actually found one but living in California a big draw back they are non cali available the company lone wolf but I question just curious do you have to change the magazine and the slide also


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I did a super quick google search and saw a few things. I did see a conversion barrel, but it was out of stock


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> I actually found one but living in California a big draw back they are non cali available the company lone wolf but I question just curious do you have to change the magazine and the slide also


I don't know about the Shield but with a lot of those 40 to 9mm conversions all that you'll need is a barrel and magazine(s). The 9mm conversion barrels have a wider diameter in order to fit in the 40 slide. If you do a lot of shooting and that's your only gun over the long run it would be cost efficient as 9mm ammo is cheaper than 40. Not only that but 9mm ammo is usually more available. You'll also have the advantage of having one gun with the ability to fire two different calibers with just a simple barrel and magazine swap.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I don't know about the Shield but with a lot of those 40 to 9mm conversions all that you'll need is a barrel and magazine(s). The 9mm conversion barrels have a wider diameter in order to fit in the 40 slide. If you do a lot of shooting and that's your only gun over the long run it would be cost efficient as 9mm ammo is cheaper than 40. Not only that but 9mm ammo is usually more available. You'll also have the advantage of having one gun with the ability to fire two different calibers with just a simple barrel and magazine swap.


Thanks desertman by the way I had the best steak in my life in Arizona somewhere borderline kanab Utah never forget that steak


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Thanks desertman by the way I had the best steak in my life in Arizona somewhere borderline kanab Utah never forget that steak


You're welcome! 
If you're ever over that way again just stay out of Colorado City. It's about 40 miles west of Kanab. If that steak you had was in Arizona you were probably in Fredonia.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> You're welcome!
> If you're ever over that way again just stay out of Colorado City. It's about 40 miles west of Kanab. If that steak you had was in Arizona you were probably in Fredonia.


Yes you hit it on the bullseye juniper ridge it’s close now in Fredonia but msn that guy could cook a steak I think it was cold smoked they called it I think I been around a lot of places even Texas but that was hands down the best steak ever


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

Javbike said:


> I actually found one but living in California a big draw back they are non cali available the company lone wolf but I question just curious do you have to change the magazine and the slide also


Dunno if you're still looking, but you do not need to replace the slide if you have a "true" 40SW > 9mm conversion barrel (i.e. OD of the barrel chamber should match the slide breech face), but you should replace the magazine. The 40 mag might work most of the time, but not reliably as the feed lips are spaced much wider for the thicker 40 cartridge. A lot of folks have had success simply dropping an OEM 9mm barrel into the 40SW slide, but there's always some looseness because the OD of the 9mm barrel is smaller, which may or may not cause reliability issues.

It's a shame Storm Lake doesn't seem to be around any more (although you can check eBay). They made great conversion barrels for the MP series. I have a Storm Lake 9mm conversion barrel in my MP40c. Quality is top notch.


----------

